# Baldwin Park, CA 2 y wm Impound Number: A3349688



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A3349688

Impound Number: A3349688 

Impound Date: 
11/24/2008 

Sex 
Male 

Primary Breed: 
GERM SHEPHERD

Age: 
2 Years and 0 Months

Location: 
BALDWIN 

It's not a very good photo; can't tell if he has a skin condition or not.
His impound date is listed as 11/24/08; don't know if that is correct as other dogs are listed on Dogs In Danger after being there only a short time.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Visit us now and take me home ! 
All shelters operate on a First come - First served basis 
Disclaimer: We make every effort to keep this information current. Our pages are updated in real time, which means photographs of our animals come off our site when an animal is adopted, returned to its owner, etc.

Due to the large numbers of animals received, returned to owners and adopted each day, we cannot guarantee that animals listed on this page will be available when you come to a County animal shelter to adopt that pet.

If you are interested in adopting one of our shelter pets, it is necessary that you come in person to the appropriate animal shelter housing that animal. Our animal care staff will tell you everything we know about the animal. 

If you are unable to visit the shelter and want to know if a particular pet is still available for adoption, please call the individual animal shelter listed and speak to one of our representatives. 

IMPORTANT: If you interested in an animal at one of our shelters, let our shelter staff know immediately! We need the animal's impound #, your name and phone number so we can log the information onto our computer system. This is the only way we know someone is interested in adopting that particular shelter pet. Don't wait! You may express your interest in an animal at any time, including prior to an animal's actual available date. ALTHOUGH YOU MAY EXPRESS YOUR INTEREST AT ANY TIME, IT IS ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY THAT YOU BE AT THE SHELTER ON THE DATE THE ANIMAL BECOMES AVAILABLE IF YOU WANT TO ADOPT THAT PET.

All animals adopted from County Animal Care Centers are spayed/neutered before they can go home with their new family. As we cannot spay or neuter all animals in advance of their adoption, you will be required to pay for your new pet and then pick him or her up the next day after the animal has been spayed or neutered.

Please keep in mind when viewing our photographs that some of the breed description information has been provided by pet owners turning in their animals. This is one of the reasons that we felt it was so important to actually show photographs of our animals.

Please do not leave e-mail messages if you would like to adopt a pet. This will not increase your chances of adoption as these messages are NOT answered 24 hours a day. We appreciate your understanding.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Can't get the photo to come through.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG..poor boy....looks like his ear is pretty torn up. Poor dog looks like he has been in an aweful fight. Hope someone can help him.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

still listed.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just received an email stating this dog is in a foster home.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I beleive the dog was rescued and adopted out by GSROC

Sinbad


----------

